# New Gibson body shape



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

New body shape. 
Still 2 HB's 

So a re-packaged Les Paul.

Gibson Just Unveiled a Strange New Body Shape at CES


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ha. Hahaha. ESP wants their cheque.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Holy, I was thinking a bit close to PRS, but that's bang on.

I don't hate them though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, that surely is different. I think it would take awhile to grow on me.

I was thinking PRS as well but Budda, indeed, nailed it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, that surely is different. I think it would take awhile to grow on me.


How do you mean grow on you? It'll take you a while to form distain, complain about and troll them?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think the shape is awesome, but that's because the first time I saw Misery Signals, they had one. If I'm going to play that shape, it's going to say "ESP".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw the release last week and was disappointed, I'm a fan of Gibson but these do nothing for me. It isn't anything classic, it isn't anything new,... It isn't as bad as the Firebird X so maybe they should mash those two together.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I like it. Other than the butt of the body, the horns seem quite different to the ESP.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the body style - but it actually reminded me a little bit of this:

Artisan Majesty | Guitars | Ernie Ball Music Man 

btw - the Music Man Majesty guitars look amazing to me - and probably the most original nice looking body design to come out in a l0ng time, imho...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The yellow double-cut with the black guard in the back looks cool.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

doriangrey said:


> I like the body style - but it actually reminded me a little bit of this:
> 
> Artisan Majesty | Guitars | Ernie Ball Music Man
> 
> btw - the Music Man Majesty guitars look amazing to me - and probably the most original nice looking body design to come out in a l0ng time, imho...


That's it - I thought it was named Armada (which is completely different) but the Majesty is the one that's similar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Alex it looks like a less refined Potbelly.

Between a Potbelly and Agile Hawker:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> The yellow double-cut with the black guard in the back looks cool.
> 
> View attachment 51265


Isn't that an SG? You can't see the upper horn but the lower seems to be cut sharper. 

As for the pickguard, is Gibson finally adding a bit of style to theirs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2017)

The Gibson does nothing for me.
I'd rather have the ESP or Agile instead.
Definitely like the Majesty.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"That's a no from me."


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

looks like a les paul got it on a M3 

The M3 was a great design. tried to get one, but they have a trem.....


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> How do you mean grow on you? It'll take you a while to form distain, complain about and troll them?


Boooo.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> The Gibson does nothing for me.
> I'd rather have the ESP or Agile instead.


ever owned an agile? i'm curious about them. i want to try one but i'm afraid i'd be trading my cow for magic beans, as i have never seen one in person.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> ever owned an agile? i'm curious about them. i want to try one but i'm afraid i'd be trading my cow for magic beans, as i have never seen one in person.


There numerous videos on them on YouTube. 

They're on Par with Epiphone/Squire/LTD/etc entry level guitars.

Not crap, not great, normally require a very good set up, Occasionally one will require a fret dresseing. But I've read online reviews that say he takes those guitars back. I'm going on Second hand information. 

I almost bought an Agile, several times, but the Neck Specs- Specifically the Nut width wouldn't let me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I liked it better when it was called a Peavey Wolfgang.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

To be completely Honest I don't mind it. The shape is not unpleasing.
What disappoints me is, It's just another Les Paul clone. 

If Gibson follows Formula: 24.75 Scale, 2 Humbuckers, No scarf Joint, No Volute 
Same measurements as a Lester, so most likely will sound and feel pretty much the same. Still the same weak neck

Nothing to get excited over, and judging by the Facebook post I got that from, not many are.

Now If they used that body/neck with the Corvus/Challenger 3 single coils and 6 position switching, Or HSS style pickups, Now you have a reason to take notice.
That's something Different (although it's been done before) from Gibson.

Different gets noticed.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> ever owned an agile? i'm curious about them. i want to try one but i'm afraid i'd be trading my cow for magic beans, as i have never seen one in person.


I think Sulphur bought a guitar from Rondo. I can't remember if it was an Agile or another model.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I bought an Agile baritone a few years back.

I was actually quite impressed with the fit and finish.
It has a couple of Rickenbacker type singles that sound pretty good too.
Good bang for the buck, for sure.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree, those guitars might've had more impact if they were HSS, or even HS.

Are they bolt on, does anyone know?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> To be completely Honest I don't mind it. The shape is not unpleasing.
> What disappoints me is, It's just another Les Paul clone.
> 
> If Gibson follows Formula: 24.75 Scale, 2 Humbuckers, No scarf Joint, No Volute
> ...


Do you remember the superstrat Gibson built in the early 90's (I've only ever seen them in black, 3 SC's and an FR)? Ya, me neither. Kinda like the maple capped hog guitars Fender built for a while (sorry, don't remember their name either).

As guitarists / amateur anthropologists, we seem doomed to constantly repeat the past, allowing these companies no room at all to wiggle out of the niche they've created for themselves over the last 6 decades. They're locked in like that little bug in the amber.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, I don't know...Gibson has done some comparatively wackier things than this body shape in recent history. If they're trying to generate sales, they might simply lower their prices; if they're trying to offer something new, they might do some market research first. Nevertheless, this design doesn't offend me in any way and might actually be a pretty good guitar, even though the world is full of pretty good guitars already.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If Gibson wants to make more, they should just warehouse a bunch of their own guitars. We don't seem to value them till their 5, 10, 20 years old and out of production. Just please, PLEASE, store them better than BestBuy. LOL


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I just saw one of these on CL today - it looks to me like the same shape. Looks like Epiphone was making guitars with that shape 25 years ago...

EM-Series - The Unofficial Epiphone Wiki


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think it's a handsome shape, but certainly not an unfamiliar one.

Of course, there is great irony in thinking back to the great (ultimately unsuccessful) lawsuit Gibson launched against PRS several years back for the "Single-Cut" somehow infringing on their trademark body shape. I guess this is a case of "If you can't beat 'em, join 'em".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Oh, I don't know...Gibson has done some comparatively wackier things than this body shape in recent history. If they're trying to generate sales, they might simply lower their prices; if they're trying to offer something new, they might do some market research first. Nevertheless, this design doesn't offend me in any way and might actually be a pretty good guitar, even though the world is full of pretty good guitars already.


I agree with this (other than I think the epiphone brand and Studios covers their lower priced shoppers).
Maybe there just isn't much left that hasn't been thought of, yet is reasonable/playable?
I don't personally need any new shapes.
if ppl can still live with those horrible block-y fender neck joints after all this time, it suggests to me that we aren't necessarily aching for something new.
im not against innovation, but at a certain point, things get stagnant. Lots of instruments look pretty much the same after hundreds of years. id say guitars already offer much more variety than most other instruments.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually prefer the ESP body shape that Budda posted.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's a NAMM shape I wish had made it to market:










The Fender Voyager.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are pretty cool. Dunno if I'd play them but I do like them. Is the second one just piezo?


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

It seems like allot of companies are going for that PRS S2 look.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, no matter what anyone says, one thing for me is, at least it's not a dusk tiger


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

It looks like the guitar Tak Matsumoto has been playing for the last five years or so.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

NSStratguy said:


> It seems like allot of companies are going for that PRS S2 look.


That's because they are just plain beautiful guitars...........with necks that are too narrow for me, doggonnit!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

GUInessTARS said:


> It looks like the guitar Tak Matsumoto has been playing for the last five years or so.


Ya, that rang a bell when you mentioned it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> Here's a NAMM shape I wish had made it to market:
> 
> The Fender Voyager.


In the absence of any discernible pickups, why have the controls? Or are these "Trump secret-plan" pickups, to be revealed at a later date?

But more seriously, when was this shown at NAMM?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

mhammer said:


> In the absence of any discernible pickups, why have the controls? Or are these "Trump secret-plan" pickups, to be revealed at a later date?
> 
> But more seriously, when was this shown at NAMM?


They're "silent majority" pups, you can't see them but they get the job done...


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

It was NAMM 2012.

NAMM 2012: Fender Voyager Concept


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the Gibson page on Facebook, and they just made a new banner, and that guitar is not on it... hmmm


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I noticed that as well a couple days ago. Maybe accidental prototype of Tak Machido's signature line?


----------



## Voxboy876 (Jul 16, 2013)

It's not a bad thing....It's not a good thing either.....It's just a thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

I can't recall where I got this from (it was years ago).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It kind of reminds me of this...




But in solidbody form.
(And that predates PRS, etc.)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

This is such a huge no-no for me but then again I'm a bit of a purist. Not that it really matters because Gibsons pricing is almost always beyond retarded and it wouldn't be worth the buy anyway... yeah yeah I know... more Gibson negativity. C'est la vie.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's an ad for what I mentioned above...


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Bring back the Corvus!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

zontar said:


> Here's an ad for what I mentioned above...


Is that you Cheech?!?
Oh how the mighty have fallen!!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sillyak said:


> Bring back the Corvus!


The bottle opener?
Has anybody here ever actually played one?
(I have)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

I would prefer the Moderne.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

sillyak said:


> Bring back the Corvus!


And the Challenger.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I would prefer the Moderne.


I agree 100%. The moderne would be a great addition to the lineup. They could even do a modern moderne!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Les Paul Signature was a very different guitar that was made during the 70s. Not just the design, but the electronics were very different. Low impedance pickups. Information on this Reverb site: Reverb Experts: The Les Paul Signature 










Epiphone also made a copy in the late 90s.










My Epiphone "Les Paul Signature" Guitar Tribute Page!


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

I loved the sound of that LP signature. Ahead of its time, perhaps? And I also like the new shape and simple controls. I will try one when they are abundant. Doubt if I'd trade a current member of the family for one, but you never know. Two knobs would make a different LP type experience.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Interesting.
I like double cuts, I wouldn't mind seeing one of these in person.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

The LP sig's body shape doesn't look much different from Fender's Starcaster.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Jimmy_D said:


> And the Challenger.


Kinda like the Challenger... The new M2
Amazon.com: Gibson USA 2017 M2 Solid Body Electric Guitar, Citron Green, with Gig Bag (Amazon Exclusive): Musical Instruments


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

laristotle said:


> The LP sig's body shape doesn't look much different from Fender's Starcaster.


The upper bout yes, the lower bout no. Also the waist is offset in the Fender and not in the Gibson


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

zontar said:


> Here's an ad for what I mentioned above...


that's funny: the gtr has the strap pin on the upper bout, which appears to be a prominent feature of the design

but he's got his strap hooked up to the headstock, like an acoustic


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

on the subject of fail ..


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

The corvus and challenger are entry level, cheaply made guitars. Why anyone would want a reissue of them is beyond me.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

TDeneka said:


> The corvus and challenger are entry level, cheaply made guitars. Why anyone would want a reissue of them is beyond me.


Because they were visually different. The single coils were a unique voice in otherwise pretty uniform Gibson sound.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> The corvus and challenger are entry level, cheaply made guitars. Why anyone would want a reissue of them is beyond me.


Ya the ebony board on my entry level challenger is just killing me...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> Ya the ebony board on my entry level challenger is just killing me...


Damn, I didn't know that having an ebony board made the guitar less of a shit piece.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> Damn, I didn't know that having an ebony board made the guitar less of a shit piece.


I love when you come out of the woodwork it's always a joke, you know Smorg's not here right? you really need to lay off the roids.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> on the subject of fail ..


This pic makes me think:

20 years from now
Ron Weasley
busking at 9 and 3/4 King's Cross
still trying to make some of that magic


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> I love when you come out of the woodwork it's always a joke, you know Smorg's not here right? you really need to lay off the roids.


Did I hurt your feeling so much you resort to ad hominem? Aww, sorry you're so frail buttercup.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I would prefer the Moderne.


I would too.
I like them--I almost bought a used Ibanez Futura--their version of the Moderne--well before Gibson ever released one...
But I was a bit short on cash at the time--someone else got it--but I loved trying it out


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The Les Paul Signature was a very different guitar that was made during the 70s. Not just the design, but the electronics were very different. Low impedance pickups. Information on this Reverb site: Reverb Experts: The Les Paul Signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was a different sort of guitar & didn't last long--but the guitar pointed out in the first post reminded me of this shape--not identical--but similar.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

NAMM has come and gone.
No announcement of the new body shape.

Perhaps it's a non north american model.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> NAMM has come and gone.
> No announcement of the new body shape.
> 
> Perhaps it's a non north american model.


Or a plant to get us talking...


----------



## Blue Velvet (Aug 16, 2012)

Again, Gibson designers can’t think outside the box. Looks too much like Washburn Idol!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Like the new Gibson... about time!


----------

